# East Coast Visitors to the PCSRR



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday afternoon right on schedule at 1 o'clock, Steve and Lisa Gugel from Garden Metal Models, pulled into the driveway for a most pleasant 2 hour visit to the PCSRR.  As they arrived, all lines were running flawlessly.  I worked on them most of the morning to repair track problems from the recent rains.  

Steve and Lisa are visiting the Verde Canyon RR today and the Grand Canyon RR on Friday.. They thought they'd stop by to see a bit more a scenic RR here in Dewey... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Great to have you guys.  It was a super time together.

Steve on the right, then Lisa, Kay and me..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well thats good, Steve needs to get out of his hole in the basement once and awhile.


----------

